# Frage zu Vorbestellungen



## JoergK (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hat vielleicht jemand Max Payne 3 vor etwas längerer Zeit vorbestellt und kann mir sagen, ob er LA Noire bekommen hat ?
Hat Steam da so was wie amazons Vorbesteller-Bestpreisgarantie, oder ist man dann außen vor, sollte noch ein besseres Angebot kommen ?

Schönes Restwochenende !
Jörg


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2012)

Du bezahlst den Preis der beim vorbestellen dort steht, aber zu 99% wird sich in den ersten Monat bei den Preis auf Steam nix ändern.


----------



## JoergK (2. Juni 2012)

Es geht mir weniger ums Geld als um DLCs, Games oder sonstigen Content, den man vielleicht noch bekommt. Deswegen ja auch die Frage nach LA Noire.


----------



## 10203040 (3. Juni 2012)

"Vorbesteller", jetzt wo das Spiel draußen ist gibts nix mehr.

Du solltest dich evt. besser ausdrücken was genau du willst, falls bei Steam stand das wenn man bis xx.xx.xx Max Payne 3 vorbestellt L.A. Noir bekommt dann bekommt man das auch, macht Steam(Oder die Punblisher) öfters mal solche Aktionen.


----------



## mkay87 (5. Juni 2012)

Alle Vorbesteller von MP3 haben auch LA Noire bekommen. Egal ob man vorher bestellt hat als es noch MP1+2 dazu gab oder erst kurz vor Release.


----------



## JoergK (5. Juni 2012)

Danke, mkay87. Das war das, was ich wissen wollte


----------

